# Why I think Team Xecuter is Gateway



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

Think about it;
Team Xecuter and Gateway hate piracy of their piracy tools. So much so that they put a bug in the tools to detect if it's pirated or not.
They're both run by Engrish-using Chinese console hacking teams that have no names attached to them (except for Ping Long )
Speaking of Ping Long, I asked him if Team Xecuter was Gateway, and he said he couldn't answer that, which only adds fuel to the fire.
They both have a very similar trailer format, and they're so similar that they look like they were using the same font in the trailer.
They have the same grey background in both of their trailers.
And still, that DRM. 
I believe that TX is Gateway. Change my mind if you think I'm wrong.


----------



## The Catboy (Jun 28, 2018)

Honestly I think they are both cancerous teams and won't be shocked if they were both the same team.


----------



## migles (Jun 28, 2018)

i dont believe they are the same for a simple reason:
in gateway's videos you could see generic nice lady nails with red paint
in team Xecuters video nails well.. i bet nintendo can find the person by thoose nails, its so unique i bet they are the same as fingerprints

they are not the same team, case closed.
/joke


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm reuploading a deleted video of GW's that one of my friends sent me, it's basically definitive proof that Xecuter is Gateway.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Compare this video to the SX reveal trailer. Or any other SX video released by Team Xecuter.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 28, 2018)

Make it stop...


----------



## Chary (Jun 28, 2018)

If it happened to BE Gateway, so what? Plus...TX has been around for years before Gateway even existed. 

It's like a dog chasing its tail.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

or maybe

Team Xecuter's name and forum got sold off to Gateway

I know it may sound like a long shot, but it probably happened.


----------



## tbb043 (Jun 28, 2018)

Great products first to market at decent(ish) price? Causing wackos to lose their shit? Yeah, they are the same, in many ways.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> Great products first to market at decent(ish) price? Causing wackos to lose their shit? Yeah, they are the same, in many ways.


Wasn't gateway like $70 at launch? I wouldn't call that decent if I were you.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 28, 2018)

tbb043 said:


> Great products first to market at decent(ish) price? Causing wackos to lose their shit? Yeah, they are the same, in many ways.


I wouldn't really call GW a great product, though may be it's because I live in a post homebrew world where GW looks almost ancient in comparison to B9S and Luma


----------



## migles (Jun 28, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Wasn't gateway like $70 at launch? I wouldn't call that decent if I were you.


shhhh, people don't want to be told they got ripped off, they will always tell you it was worth it and give you a long reason why it was a good price, because people can't deal with the feeling of being ripped off or they get crazy


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

migles said:


> shhhh, people don't want to be told they got ripped off, they will always tell you it was worth it and give you a long reason why it was a good price, because people can't deal with the feeling of being ripped off or they get crazy


Haha, you're right.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2018)

But why would they go under gateway for the 3ds? If they have a reputable name, why not use that?


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

WiiU said:


> But why would they go under gateway for the 3ds? If they have a reputable name, why not use that?


That's a great question. Like I said earlier, maybe TX (the name and forums) were sold off after the creation of Gateway. This could explain why they had to go under a different name before.


----------



## blahblah (Jun 28, 2018)

No one cares what you think, TX isn't Gateway. It is known who was behind Gateway. It is not TX. Enough of this bullshit.

Ping Long is a meme, he has nothing to do with TX...


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

blahblah said:


> No one cares what you think, TX isn't Gateway. It is known who was behind Gateway. It is not TX. Enough of this bullshit.
> 
> Ping Long is a meme, he has nothing to do with TX...



Be civil. Gateway is most definitely TX, and maybe those people behind Gateway aren't real people. It's obvious TX is Gateway. Please read what I wrote before you answer.


----------



## blahblah (Jun 28, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Be civil. Gateway is most definitely TX, and maybe those people behind Gateway aren't real people. It's obvious TX is Gateway. Please read what I wrote before you answer.



Again: We know who was behind Gateway. It is not TX. Your 'logic' is insane nonsense. You are wrong. Your points don't even deserve refuting, they are entirely ridiculous bullshit.

I'll do one for free, though: There are a number of scene figures who create videos for these types of products. Said videos are never created by the actual people behind the product. For security reasons, of course...


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

blahblah said:


> Again: We know who was behind Gateway. It is not TX. Your 'logic' is insane nonsense. You are wrong. Your points don't even deserve refuting, they are entirely ridiculous bullshit.
> 
> I'll do one for free, though: There are a number of scene figures who create videos for these types of products. Said videos are never created by the actual people behind the product. For security reasons, of course...



Fuck off.
No other sane team would sell a piracy tool with a built in self destruct button and release to the public to be cracked.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 28, 2018)

Should be in EOF, the conspiracy is so far fetched... and I don't even know if it's serious or not. Halp!!


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

Memoir said:


> Should be in EOF, the conspiracy is so far fetched... and I don't even know if it's serious or not. Halp!!


TX and GW people have weird fingernails.


----------



## blahblah (Jun 28, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Fuck off.
> No other sane team would sell a piracy tool with a built in self destruct button and release to the public to be cracked.



You are massively stupid, to the point of absurdity. 

No one with a clue would not include strong anti-reverse engineering protections in a piracy oriented product.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Jun 28, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> TX and GW people have weird fingernails.



I know, right? Manicures non existent in China or what?


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 28, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> or maybe
> 
> Team Xecuter's name and forum got sold off to Gateway
> 
> I know it may sound like a long shot, but it probably happened.



You are breaking an unwritten rule of the forum by trashing Team Xecuter lol.


----------



## Altina (Jun 28, 2018)

Whenever I see someone create a thread say “change my mind if you think I’m wrong,” the thread is usually about stroking their own ego.  What do you get for being right, why do you feel the need to create this thread?


----------



## Slattz (Jun 28, 2018)

I don't see why it matters? Literally what difference does it make if they are in fact the same team?
You're just creating a conspiracy theory for the sake of it, nothing will come of any 'proof' posted. TX will still go about selling their product, and I personally don't see them stopping for a long time.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

blahblah said:


> You are massively stupid, to the point of absurdity.
> 
> No one with a clue would not include strong anti-reverse engineering protections in a piracy oriented product.



Yeah, so strong they destroy your console. Name one other team that has done this kind of thing where they destroy your console if you have pirated it.


----------



## blahblah (Jun 28, 2018)

Maluma said:


> You are breaking an unwritten rule of the forum by trashing Team Xecuter lol.



The bigger issue is that he is doing so with conspiratorial bullshit, without even the slightest factual basis behind any of the claims. He's bordering on SETH RICH WAS GOING TO RELEASE THE SXOS SOURCE CODE, THAT'S WHY KILLARY HAD HIM MURDERED.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JellyPerson said:


> Yeah, so strong they destroy your console. Name one other team that has done this kind of thing where they destroy your console if you have pirated it.



That's not an argument. Piracy oriented products have strong anti-reverse engineering protection. In the past, in the mod chip era, that has been done through hardware protections that were designed to make cloning difficult. Up and into including the console that the device attempting to be cloned is attached to. There have been precious few piracy oriented *software* products. Pointing at a microscopic sample size and saying 'look, demons!' isn't a legitimate argument.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 28, 2018)

Maluma said:


> You are breaking an unwritten rule of the forum by trashing Team Xecuter lol.


as a paid shill for TX I deny what you just posted 100 percent. Also don't forget to order you Sx-pro from
http://www.modchipsdirect.com/
thank you and plz come again.


----------



## Deleted-401606 (Jun 28, 2018)

blahblah said:


> The bigger issue is that he is doing so with conspiratorial bullshit, without even the slightest factual basis behind any of the claims. He's bordering on SETH RICH WAS GOING TO RELEASE THE SXOS SOURCE CODE, THAT'S WHY KILLARY HAD HIM MURDERED.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Well I agree with the OP 100%. It's not a conspiracy theory like saying the queen of england is a reptile,this is more of a common sense situation. Businesses are going to do whatever it takes to get ahead regardless of who it affects. It's ignorant to expect a company that makes profits by stealing from nintendo to have integrity when it comes to protecting dumb users. I would advise anyone against ever using SX OS cracked since I have a strong feeling it has brick code(someone on here stated that as well)


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

blahblah said:


> That's not an argument. Piracy oriented products have strong anti-reverse engineering protection. In the past, in the mod chip era, that has been done through hardware protections that were designed to make cloning difficult. Up and into including the console that the device attempting to be cloned is attached to. There have been precious few piracy oriented *software* products. Pointing at a microscopic sample size and saying 'look, demons!' isn't a legitimate argument.



Have you even seen the video that I have sent earlier on this thread? The video was previously deleted, but luckily my friend had a backup of it. Try comparing it with any of the SX reveal trailers released by TX.


----------



## blahblah (Jun 28, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Have you even seen the video that I have sent earlier on this thread? The video was previously deleted, but luckily my friend had a backup of it. Try comparing it with any of the SX reveal trailers released by TX.



I have addressed that already. Neither video were made by the people behind the product. They were made by the same person everyone selling illegal wares uses for that kind of thing.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

Maluma said:


> Well I agree with the OP 100%. It's not a conspiracy theory like saying the queen of england is a reptile,this is more of a common sense situation. Businesses are going to do whatever it takes to get ahead regardless of who it affects. It's ignorant to expect a company that makes profits by stealing from nintendo to have integrity when it comes to protecting dumb users. I would advise anyone against ever using SX OS cracked since I have a strong feeling it has brick code(someone on here stated that as well)


It does have a built in self destruct button, like the Gateway.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

blahblah said:


> I have addressed that already. Neither video were made by the people behind the product. They were made by the same person everyone selling illegal wares uses for that kind of thing.


Send source please, thanks.


----------



## blahblah (Jun 28, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> It does have a built in self destruct button, like the Gateway.



No, it doesn't. It has anti-reverse engineering protections, much like Gateway had, much like virtually every original modchip shipped since the PS1 or so has had. Unlike Gateway, the code is not buggy as hell.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



JellyPerson said:


> Send source please, thanks.



No one is going to reveal the identities of people doing illegal things to you. There is a reason no one else is making the argument you are making. It's not a super secret who made the videos in question, but it's not exactly public knowledge.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

blahblah said:


> No, it doesn't. It has anti-reverse engineering protections, much like Gateway had, much like virtually original every modchip shipped since the PS1 or so has had.


Gateway had an eMMC locking program and whenever it detected it ran on a fake Gateway, it would brick your 3ds permanently. So does the SX, according to hexkyz.
https://mobile.twitter.com/hexkyz/status/1010994458316271616


----------



## comput3rus3r (Jun 28, 2018)

blahblah said:


> No, it doesn't. It has anti-reverse engineering protections, much like Gateway had, much like virtually original every modchip shipped since the PS1 or so has had.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


dude it has 2 huge transistors capable of changing your switch's gender.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

comput3rus3r said:


> dude it has 2 huge transistors capable of changing your switch's gender.


So it switches the switch's gender.


----------



## blahblah (Jun 28, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Gateway had an eMMC locking program and whenever it detected it ran on a fake Gateway, it would brick your 3ds permanently. So does the SX, according to hexkyz.
> https://mobile.twitter.com/hexkyz/status/1010994458316271616



.....and? It's not a secret how Gateway's mechanism worked. A mechanism doesn't become invalid because someone else did something similar (though coded differently) in the past. Locking the eMMC is a lot easier to do than something more dire, like overvolting the LCD.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

blahblah said:


> .....and? It's not a secret how Gateway's mechanism worked. A mechanism doesn't become invalid because someone else did something similar (though coded differently) in the past. Locking the eMMC is a lot easier to do than something more dire, like overvolting the LCD.



How about the Gameboy rom that is included with both SX and Gateway?


----------



## blahblah (Jun 28, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> How about the Gameboy rom that is included with both SX and Gateway?



Also not a secret. Also a long time scene meme. The origin of that isn't even Gateway.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

blahblah said:


> Also not a secret. Also a long time scene meme. The origin of that isn't even Gateway.


Whatever. I've also noticed that you also say that TX is not GW a lot. Do you work for TX?


----------



## blahblah (Jun 28, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Whatever. I've also noticed that you also say that TX is not GW a lot. Do you work for TX?



I work for reality. I champion reality.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

blahblah said:


> I work for reality. I champion reality.


Hm. If reality was talking shit about someone and then actually adding to the topic and hand, then yes, you would most definitely be the champion.


----------



## blahblah (Jun 28, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Hm. If reality was talking shit about someone and then actually adding to the topic and hand, then yes, you would most definitely be the champion.



Reality is about pointing out falsehoods, among other things. You aren't entitled to answers to all your questions. I have done what I can. Stop thinking in conspiratorial terms, it's unhealthy.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

blahblah said:


> Reality is about pointing out falsehoods, among other things.


Those other things must be dodging the question I asked you earlier. I honestly think you work for TX.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## blahblah (Jun 28, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> Those other things must be dodging the question I asked you earlier. I honestly think you work for TX.



I do not work for TX, you ridiculous child. Asked and answered.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

blahblah said:


> I do not work for TX, you ridiculous child. Asked and answered, stupid fuck.


And there you go again.


----------



## blahblah (Jun 28, 2018)

JellyPerson said:


> And there you go again.



The issue you are facing is that you think your conspiracy theory deserves respect. It doesn't. And people who jin up conspiracy theories do not deserve respect themselves.


----------



## Slattz (Jun 28, 2018)

_Insert Michael jackson popcorn gif here
_
In all seriousness, could a mod lock this thread or something?
It's literally just a conspiracy with little to no substantial evidence.


----------



## JellyPerson (Jun 28, 2018)

Whatever, time to ask a mod to delete this thread™!


----------

